
How I went from my first job to a 1.5 year coding break to being a solo founder - jnfr
https://lunchbag.ca/my-journey-so-far
======
jnfr
Hello, I'm the author here! I took some time to reflect last night on how I
got to where I am today. Crazy to think that I started my first full-time job
over 7 years ago. I'm happy to share the unconventional path my career and
life has taken so far and maybe even inspire others to choose their own
adventure.

